# Cole Miller accuses Frankie Edgar of �just surviving and running away�



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

*Cole Miller accuses Frankie Edgar of “just surviving and running away”*

http://network.yardbarker.com/mma/a...nd_running_away_feels_ashamed_for_him/3168040

*Cole Miller accuses Frankie Edgar of “just surviving and running away”, feels ashamed for him
*


> UFC lightweight, Cole Miller has unleashed a torrent against the top dog in the division right now, Frankie Edgar for apparently “surviving and running away” during his fights inside the octagon, adding he feels ashamed that he has to win in such a manner.
> 
> Speaking via BJPenn.com, Miller said:
> 
> ...


Soojooko accuses Cole Miller of “just being a numpty", feels bored even thinking about him....zzzzz

So, better to fight and lose, is it? Tit.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

now to begin interigating people to find out which member he is...


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i accuse Cole Miller of being a B level fighter trying to get A level status by running his mouth.

Frankies resume speaks for itself. If all he is doing is "surviving and running away" i guess that is the ultimate Martial Art??

Its funny, Frankie is like Machida. Some ppl didnt like Machida, he didnt finish fights, his "elusive" style etc etc

a couple KOs later, there isnt room on his jock for so much as a freckle.

You ask a true martial artist, what is better, finishing ppl and losing sometimes and leaving yourself vulernable to getting hurt??

Or taking the safest route, the least amount of resistance and the least amount of damage??

Martial Arts are all about self defense 1st. NOT TAKING PUNISHMENT. Dont get it the other way around, it isnt about inflicting punishment.

The 1st key to most martial arts is self preservation. Sure everybody can try and be like Wanderlei, Nog and Chuck but we see the longevity in those types of styles is basically non existent.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL, people gotta remember who's talking smack here. It's Cole Miller for f*cks sake. Solid guy to watch on the prelims, but at the moment, not much more. 

No point in even really listening to him. 

I actually read this yesterday and started to let it get to me (my love for wrestling and now ultimate respect for Edgar) but then I put it into perspective. It's Cole Miller..

..'bout sums it up.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Cole Miller must think he is going to beat Pearson and put his self in a position where he is amongst the heavy stacked contenders lining up to take a shot at the title in the LW division, else this would all have been for nothing.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

After Ross KOs him, he will be lucky to still be employed by the UFC anyway, but i do slightly agree with some points he made. A lot of fighters are purposely just looking to steal a decision, thats there whole gameplan, and am not saying theres anything wrong with it, its apart of the game, its what needs to be done to win, but its a little frustrating to watch and i do think it hurts the appeal of the sport a little.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Frankie is just the wrong guy to accuse of this behavior. Cole is just a young fella though, and stupid comments are to be expected in an age when everything is recorded.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

It's easy for him to talk smack from where he is now. But Frankie completely dominated BJ everywhere in the rematch, and even without the finish that was extremely impressive and I didn't find it boring at all.

I don't agree when I hear people say that because Edgar didn't finish, they don't see him as dominant. Let me beat your ass for 25 minutes, then look me in the eye and tell me you didn't really lose just because you never lost conciousness. This is the most BJ Penn has ever been dominated at lightweight...Ever! So I just think it's petty to start nitpicking and complaining about the finish. Cole Miller would most likely get destroyed and finished by BJ, and wouldn't even win one round.

His accusations would make more sense if they were directed at someone like Gray Maynard I guess.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This is coming from a guy who couldn't even get past Jeremy Stephens.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I love you guys. One fighter stands up and says what half of this forum and all of the brit members bich about everyday and he catches hell from the same people.




Soojooko said:


> http://network.yardbarker.com/mma/a...nd_running_away_feels_ashamed_for_him/3168040
> 
> *Cole Miller accuses Frankie Edgar of “just surviving and running away”, feels ashamed for him
> *
> ...


 I think he said it's better to fight and win. Maybe got lost in translation? I think your boy Ross is in trouble


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> i accuse Cole Miller of being a B level fighter trying to get A level status by running his mouth.
> 
> Frankies resume speaks for itself. If all he is doing is "surviving and running away" i guess that is the ultimate Martial Art??
> 
> ...



Frankie isnt even on the same page as MAchida , Machida uses his stance to setup counter punches , Edgar hits runs hit runs and DOESNT FINISH ANYONE , this has to be the worst comparison u couldve made...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

skinnyBIGGS said:


> Frankie isnt even on the same page as MAchida , Machida uses his stance to setup counter punches , Edgar hits runs hit runs and DOESNT FINISH ANYONE , this has to be the worst comparison u couldve made...


Not really.. it could just be short memorys on the part of some of us.. Before Lyoto finished Thiago and Rashad.. he was one of the most hated LHWs because he wouldn't fight...


Lyoto Machida used to dash in and out with tiny strikes and win by decision...there used to be threads all over forums about how to "make him fight' and was he "elusive" or just "scared"....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I love you guys. One fighter stands up and says what half of this forum and all of the brit members bich about everyday and he catches hell from the same people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lost in translation?!... you cheeky monkey.

I'm saying, would Cole prefer to go for the finish and lose? If Franky had committed more and lost to BJ, I would bet my old moustache hair that that people would have been cursing him for not sticking to his "successful" stick and move, jitterbug, tactics.

Same goes for Maynard. Would I be more impressed with either of them if they took more risks, but lost more fights? Feck no. Nothing warms my knickers like unbeaten runs against top fighters. Fighters like Cole say this shit because they lose... lots.

Still, I see what hes trying to do. Get a big fight soon. But Ross is going to turn him into a puddle soon enough.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

I think Cole makes some valid points. I give props to Edgar for winning the fight but he'll never be a champion that I back until he shows dominance enough to finish his opponents.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Yojimbo said:


> I think Cole makes some valid points. I give props to Edgar for winning the fight but he'll never be a champion that I back until he shows dominance enough to finish his opponents.


I understand what you are saying, but I feel like people are overlooking how impressive this victory truly was. It's easy to say "Oh Frankie didn't finish BJ, he is not dominant enough". But what about BJ? Do you remember who he is? Do you remember what he just did to Diego Sanchez, Kenny Florian, and Joe Stevenson. They could not do ANYTHING to BJ Penn and were destroyed. And now BJ Penn could not do ANYTHING to Frankie Edgar, and even began to wilt during the fight. Thats extremely impressive even without the finish imo.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

like I said i give Edgar props. He did a good job but in my eyes he'll be the "interim champ" that I hope gets demolished by another true warrior (like BJ). It may take a long time but that's what I'll be waiting for.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I love you guys. One fighter stands up and says what half of this forum and all of the brit members bich about everyday and he catches hell from the same people.


What  since when do all the Brit members bitch about Edgar's style of fighting, I for one find him entertaining and am glad be beat BJ, besides he fights a very similar style to Bisping only a smaller faster version, so if you going to be British and complain about Edgar then you may as well commit treason and join the Bisping Haters Bandwagon.

no I think you are confused its GSP and his Greasing habit that us brits look for any excuse to bitch about every day, see just give me any tiny opening to call GSP a "dirty cheating greasy [email protected]" and I will take it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yojimbo said:


> like I said i give Edgar props. He did a good job but in my eyes he'll be the "interim champ" that I hope gets demolished by another true warrior (like BJ). It may take a long time but that's what I'll be waiting for.


I can't say the same. Domiating B.J. like that is impressive. Edgar is the champ in my book.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

oldfan said:


> I love you guys. One fighter stands up and says what half of this forum and all of the brit members bich about everyday and he catches hell from the same people.
> 
> I think he said it's better to fight and win. Maybe got lost in translation? I think your boy Ross is in trouble


It is going to be funny watching Cole Miller go for failed takedowns after Ross lights him up on his feet. It seems Cole might be a little insecure about his lack of wrestling.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

Please Jose Aldo, save us from Franky "The Big Snore" Edgar.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I can't say the same. Domiating B.J. like that is impressive. Edgar is the champ in my book.


Champion = Yes
Undisputed Champion = No

He needs to avenge that loss to Maynard before you can truly consider him number one in the division, because while ever Maynard is walking around undefeated with a win over him then you would have a hard time making any argument stick that's says Edgar is the undisputed No.1 LW in the UFC.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I can't say the same. Domiating B.J. like that is impressive. Edgar is the champ in my book.


Damn straight.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Champion = Yes
> Undisputed Champion = No
> 
> He needs to avenge that loss to Maynard before you can truly consider him number one in the division, because while ever Maynard is walking around undefeated with a win over him then you would have a hard time making any argument stick that's says Edgar is the undisputed No.1 LW in the UFC.


 Diaz beat Gray.... twice (IMO) but for sure once!!!

I dont see how you can dispute Frankie being the top dog ATM. He beat the undisputed best LW ever 2x in a row.

Its like saying Dennis Hallman was the real number 1 WW during Hughes WW reign.... i mean... come on. Grasp at more straws.

If Chael beat Anderson, could Jeremy Horn dispute him as being number 1 MW??


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

skinnyBIGGS said:


> Frankie isnt even on the same page as MAchida , Machida uses his stance to setup counter punches , Edgar hits runs hit runs and DOESNT FINISH ANYONE , this has to be the worst comparison u couldve made...


By comparison:

*Lyoyo Machida*
Wins	16
By knockout	5
By submission	2
By decision	9
Finish Percentage: 43%

*Frankie Edgar*
Wins	13
By knockout	3
By submission	2
By decision	8
Finish Precentage: 38%


Not exactly a huge margin. If you want to say "Lyoto uses his stance and counter punches," then I get to say Frankie is WAY more aggressive than Lyoto. He attacked BJ for 10 rounds. There was no running involved there. He came in, delivered anywhere from One to Four shots on BJ, bounced out for a couple seconds (so as not to get countered) and did it again. FOR TEN ROUNDS. He was the one coming forward.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

if cole comes out and does not finish pearson, hes gonna have to eat those words. edgar does what he has to, to win but im all for guys finishing fights. but honestly its less likely you finish a guy at lw then at some of the other weight classes (by ko at least).


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> if cole comes out and does not finish pearson, hes gonna have to eat those words. edgar does what he has to, to win but im all for guys finishing fights. but honestly its less likely you finish a guy at lw then at some of the other weight classes (by ko at least).


Man, this makes me wish I still had that old issue of FIGHT! Magazine... they did a breakdown of fights being finished by weight class and LW was by far the lowest. MiddleWeight was the highest. 

If anyone has it I believe it's the one with Jens Pulver on the cover :\


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Champion = Yes
> Undisputed Champion = No
> 
> He needs to avenge that loss to Maynard before you can truly consider him number one in the division, because while ever Maynard is walking around undefeated with a win over him then you would have a hard time making any argument stick that's says Edgar is the undisputed No.1 LW in the UFC.




Using that logic, 85% of the past UFC champions weren't undisputed champions right?

I mean they all suffered losses to guys in their divisions that they were unable to avenge because of matchmaking...

If you go on a win streak, and dominate the champion to take the title you are the champion period.

Gray Maynard has to come to Frankie now. That's just how it is.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Man, this makes me wish I still had that old issue of FIGHT! Magazine... they did a breakdown of fights being finished by weight class and LW was by far the lowest. *MiddleWeight was the highest.
> *
> If anyone has it I believe it's the one with Jens Pulver on the cover :\


i think FIGHT! magazine is where i remember that from actually. im sure Anderson is the main contributor to mw being the best place for finishes.

not every fighter is gonna go out and finish fights. everyone has a different style. i like guys who finish, dont care where or how, i just dont like seeing it go to the judges all the time. cole has a point in guys not trying to finish, but if you want to win (and thats what its all about) you gotta do what it takes. might not be a fan favorite, but at least youll get paid.

still rooting for cole regardless. he might not contend but hes a solid fighter thats fun to watch, still remember him whooping than taunting browning.


----------



## wormathletics (Aug 16, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> http://network.yardbarker.com/mma/a...nd_running_away_feels_ashamed_for_him/3168040
> 
> *Cole Miller accuses Frankie Edgar of “just surviving and running away”, feels ashamed for him
> *
> ...


I thought the point was to 'win'?... Yes it's about entertainment as well, but different people fight in different ways. I think it's not the right move to criticize another person because they don't perform the way you do. If a win to you is going in and destroying your opponent...great...more power to you. If another person's strategy is to be smart, don't get punished...and win the fight through attrition...who are you to judge them. To each his own...A win is a win...


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> but honestly its less likely you finish a guy at lw then at some of the other weight classes (by ko at least).


Unless you'r e BJ, Aldo or Florian. Finish or no finish, at the very least fight like you intend to finish. That's what separates fights like; JDS/nelson and Griffin/Bonnar, while watching these fights i was constantly expecting the finish to come however in Edgar/Penn I was almost certain it was a stale mate by the end of the first round. Boring.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

u were expecting a big finish in a forrest griffin fight??

i guess u expecting Forrest to lose. Forrest is as unlikely to finish somebody standing as Frankie is, maybe more and its more embarrassing cuz Forrest isnt a small guy, he is a rather large guy.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yojimbo said:


> Unless you'r e BJ, Aldo or Florian. Finish or no finish, at the very least fight like you intend to finish. That's what separates fights like; JDS/nelson and Griffin/Bonnar, while watching these fights i was constantly expecting the finish to come however in Edgar/Penn I was almost certain it was a stale mate by the end of the first round. Boring.


Did you really watch the fight? That first round was anything but a stalemate.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well in all fairness, Cole Miller is right. I've never seen someone with almost no intent to finish a fight like Edgar.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

thrshr01 said:


> Did you really watch the fight? That first round was anything but a stalemate.


The only way I see Edgar stopping BJ is if BJ comes in really bad shape and gasses. 
If BJ and Edgar fought ten times I believe Edgar would win By decision 8 or 9 of those times and BJ would win 1 or 2 times by brutal KO. 

Did you really think Edgar was gonna stop BJ?


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yojimbo said:


> The only way I see Edgar stopping BJ is if BJ comes in really bad shape and gasses.
> If BJ and Edgar fought ten times I believe Edgar would win By decision 8 or 9 of those times and BJ would win 1 or 2 times by brutal KO.
> 
> Did you really think Edgar was gonna stop BJ?


Just because Edgar would win 8 or 9 times by decision doesn't mean it's boring. Especially knowing how dominant BJ has been against his past opponents.

Did I think Edgar was gonna stop BJ? Not for one minute, not very many people have. Did I think Edgar was going to pick him apart standing? Yes, because stylistically Edgar is too fast for BJ as he showed in the first match and proved in the second.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

A few things to say on the subject:

First, I'm a giant Penn fan, but there's no doubt that after 2 fights, Edgar is the champion. It would be like someone beating GSP by 2 decisions in a row, no difference.

Second, You don't have to finish a fight to be exciting.

Third, and this is the most important part, who in their right mind thought that Edgar could actually FINISH Penn? Seriously? He can't submit him, we all know that, he can't knock him out, no one has ever even rocked Penn, much less finish him, and Edgar is a small guy with not much power. The only way Edgar was going to win that fight, was by decison, period. I don't think there's an Edgar fan in the world who actually thought he could FINISH Penn.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Well said M.C ^

Frankie did a phenomenal job, and both the fights imo were exciting. Very technical battles. Frankie used everything in his tool box. I don't know why he performance is criticised so much.

Cole needs to stop bitching about Lightwights beyond his own abilities he isn't fighting, and worry about the Lightweight beyond he own abilities he IS fighting. Ross is going to kick his head into Goldbergs lap.



oldfan said:


> I love you guys. One fighter stands up and says what half of this forum and all of the brit members bich about everyday and he catches hell from the same people.
> 
> I think he said it's better to fight and win. Maybe got lost in translation? I think your boy Ross is in trouble


Not aaaall of us!  If by 'in trouble' you mean 'another lovely win to add to his resume' then sure, he's in trouble


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Cole should probably win one more match before his smacktalk gets him a title shot like Sonnen did!:thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Cole "Junie" Miller... cause that's about the only highlight so far.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I don't know of anything else he has done as of lately!:thumbsdown:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

M.C said:


> A few things to say on the subject:
> 
> First, I'm a giant Penn fan, but there's no doubt that after 2 fights, Edgar is the champion. It would be like someone beating GSP by 2 decisions in a row, no difference.
> 
> ...


99% agreed. BUT, it looked as though Edgar made Penn's knees wobble a bit in the 3-4th round I think. Hit him with a HUGE straight right and BJ looked kinda woozy. Definitely not close to finishing him woozy, but it definitely rung his bell a bit. I also totally agree that Frankie couldn't have finished Penn unless he could've landed like 9-10 clean, full power shots in a very, very quick succession, which wasn't about to happen. I think Edgar's gameplan was divine on the other hand. Perfect for doing what he did to BJ and getting the win in the most probable way. If BJ wants to cry about Edgar "dancing" the whole fight, then it's his job to stop him. He didn't. Edgar is free to dance all over BJ's face.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You do realize that Penn isn't "crying" about anything, right? Not only that, but he gave Frankie 100% full props and said he did an amazing job.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Between fights he did. That was what I was talking about.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

> *Cole Miller
> *


..Who?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Vale_Tudo said:


> ..Who?












yes I know you were being sarcastic.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

:laugh:
I think Cole is still recovering from the Efrain Escudero KO

Seriously that is pretty disrespectful to Frankie. I mean the dude just beat BJ Penn twice in a row! In fact, the second fight I think Frankie won VERY decisively...finish or not. I like fighters that go for the finish - it makes things interesting. But at the same time I also prefer smart, tactical fighters that not only go for the finish but figure out the BEST way to beat their opponent. Sometimes going for the finish isn't going to win fights. This is why guys like GSP, Frankie and Randy are champions/have been champions several times. Cole is a great fighter and I'm sure we will get to see him in some good brawls but he'll never be a champion.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Glad to hear a fighter stepping up. There should be more of em for the hardcore and masses. The sport of MMA would go extinct if it was all about scoring points in an uneventful fashion.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Using that logic, 85% of the past UFC champions weren't undisputed champions right?
> 
> I mean they all suffered losses to guys in their divisions that they were unable to avenge because of matchmaking...
> 
> ...


The Grey Maynard situation is different because Grey is undefeated, and while that remains true there is always going to be room for doubt.

Fortunately this room for doubt will be over very soon, ether Frankie will beat Maynard and remove all doubt about been No.1 and become undistributed LW Champ or he wont and Maynard will take that crown, we shall see what happens


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Cole Who?:dunno:



TraMaI said:


>


oh, that guy! Why should I care what he says?:dunno:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Cole is predisposed to this attitude, though. He is a BJJ player who wins mostly via submission. A guy who bounces around with in-and-out boxing and refuses to stay on the ground with you long enough to get submitted is pretty much the antithesis of his style and probably his kryptonite too.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Frankie was definately Penn's kryptonite and had the greatest boxing of Penn's lightweight opponents!:thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I like cole as a fighter but Frankie was bringing power combinations with the intent to finish from the third round on. He would have KOed cole with the punches he was landing he just happened to be fighting THE CHIN OF CHINS.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah BJ definately has the chin of chins, even when he fought and got stopped by Hughes!:thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Cole Who?:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> oh, that guy! Why should I care what he says?:dunno:


Look at that pose. Every fiber of your being says "Listen to men in this pose!" and you know it.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

To be honest he's spot on BUT Edgar is still a very good fighter and exciting to watch.Its a smart tactic if you think about it, get in and get out. I don't see the real problem but what Edgar does is just survive and run away. Its smart and it isn't bad to see because is he really going to stand there and throw like Wandy?Of course not, not everyone is like that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the Wandy style is more exciting in fights, what makes him popular!:thumbsup:


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Look at that pose. Every fiber of your being says "Listen to men in this pose!" and you know it.


my legs tremble at the sight...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you talking about the aggressive Wandy stance or the in and out stance of Frankie and Machida?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

osmium said:


> I like cole as a fighter but Frankie was bringing power combinations with the intent to finish from the third round on. He would have KOed cole with the punches he was landing he just happened to be fighting THE CHIN OF CHINS.


Wait frankie was actually fighting Tito? DAMN! dudes got like 50 pounds on him and he still retained. i respect him for taking the challenge though.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree with Cole Miller


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Good for Cole to come out saying what many think but don´t have the guts to say.

I recognize that Edgar was great in his tactic to get the win via decision but i can´t recognize that much merit in it because in a real fight with no time limit all that bunny hopping would serve for nothing other than get tired.
I believe that most of his opponents would kick his ass with no time limit.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Good for Cole to come out saying what many think but don´t have the guts to say.
> 
> I recognize that Edgar was great in his tactic to get the win via decision but i can´t recognize that much merit in it because in a real fight with no time limit all that bunny hopping would serve for nothing other than get tired.
> I believe that most of his opponents would kick his ass with no time limit.


What on earth gives you that idea? Ive never seen a LW so fresh looking after 25 minutes. If anything, with no time limit, Edgar would outpace any of them. Nonsense my friend... nonsense.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> What on earth gives you that idea? Ive never seen a LW so fresh looking after 25 minutes. If anything, with no time limit, Edgar would outpace any of them. Nonsense my friend... nonsense.


My fault for not mentioning the no-power punches thrown by Edgar on my earlier post. I don´t see him finishing a fight with those ever.
So in my pov i see him getting caught with a real punch after his pace slowed down a bit...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

AmdM said:


> My fault for not mentioning the no-power punches thrown by Edgar on my earlier post. I don´t see him finishing a fight with those ever.
> So in my pov i see him getting caught with a real punch after his pace slowed down a bit...


... thing is, it would be round 17 before Frankie slows down. Like I said, what LW would still have the energy to take him out after 20-30 minutes? From what I saw on Saturday, Frankie could fight twice in one night against two different dudes and probably outpace them. Dont get me wrong, there are plenty ways to beat Edgar... but waiting for him to get tired is not one of them dude!


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> ... thing is, it would be round 17 before Frankie slows down. Like I said, what LW would still have the energy to take him out after 20-30 minutes? From what I saw on Saturday, Frankie could fight twice in one night against two different dudes and probably outpace them. *Dont get me wrong, there are plenty ways to beat Edgar... but waiting for him to get tired is not one of them dude*!


Man, you are not understanding my pov. I'm not looking for a recipe to beat him.
I'm just saying that if (Edgar) beats you 1000 times you´ll still be up so the only way the fight will be over is if you can connect, i see that happening in a fight with no time limit. 
That´s just it, don´t try to see past this pls...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

AmdM said:


> My fault for not mentioning the no-power punches thrown by Edgar on my earlier post. I don´t see him finishing a fight with those ever.
> So in my pov i see him getting caught with a real punch after his pace slowed down a bit...


a)He did throw power punches, you must not have been watching the later rounds where he was setting up single shots.

b)He has finished a fight recently by dropping a man with punches and submitting him.

c)He has got caught with dozens of "real punches" from the "best boxer in mma" and it seems to do nothing to him.

d)He will never slow down. I defy you to find evidence otherwise.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SJ said:


> a)He did throw power punches, you must not have been watching the later rounds where he was setting up single shots.
> 
> b)He has finished a fight recently by dropping a man with punches and submitting him.
> 
> ...


Hello

a) I wouldn't´t call those power shots

b) he has never ko´ed anyone at an official mma fight. The last time he tko´ed someone was in 2007.

c) That´s another topic so i´ll just say that perhaps BJ is not such a good boxer after all.

d) My evidence: Frank Edgar is Human.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Man, you are not understanding my pov. I'm not looking for a recipe to beat him.
> I'm just saying that if (Edgar) beats you 1000 times you´ll still be up so the only way the fight will be over is if you can connect, i see that happening in a fight with no time limit.
> That´s just it, don´t try to see past this pls...


Nope. Still dont agree. A power puncher has no power after 30 minutes. If the fight against Penn had gone on and on, Penn would NOT have eventually caught him... because he would be knackered and unable to hit hard. That's why your theory fails. If anything, it will be *harder* to knock the little space hopper out as more time passes, not easier.

You really think its easy to knock somebody out after you've been fighting for 30+ minutes? No matter how much power you have, I'm guessing it's fecking difficult with arms that feel like dead buffalo.

Anyway. Enough of this. Edgar has magnificent props from me. Far as I'm concerned, his performance was faultless. A masterclass in how to beat up BJ Penn. Anybody looking for faults and issues is just plain hating.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

After the Escudero fight, I thought Miller would stop his trash talking. That fight was a nice case of not backing up to your words...oh well..


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Nope. Still dont agree. A power puncher has no power after 30 minutes. If the fight against Penn had gone on and on, Penn would NOT have eventually caught him... because he would be knackered and unable to hit hard. That's why your theory fails. If anything, it will be *harder* to knock the little space hopper out as more time passes, not easier.
> 
> You really think its easy to knock somebody out after you've been fighting for 30+ minutes? No matter how much power you have, I'm guessing it's fecking difficult with arms that feel like dead buffalo.
> 
> Anyway. Enough of this. Edgar has magnificent props from me. Far as I'm concerned, his performance was faultless. A masterclass in how to beat up BJ Penn. Anybody looking for faults and issues is just plain hating.


Ok you got me

I´ll say that if the fight had no time limit they would still be fighting. :thumb02:


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm with you Amdm. I liken the Edgar/penn fight to a fight scene in the movie Sin City. The scene I'm thinking of is the final fight between Marv (Mickey Rourke's Character) and Kevin (Elijah Wood's character). Kevin's bouncing around, using his tremendous speed to inflict damage and get away before Marv can return. Marv is patiently waiting, knowing he can take whatever Kevin can dish out. He's waiting for his opportunity to get a hold of Kevin and when he does it's all over. This is how BJ wins against Edgar


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Yojimbo said:


> I'm with you Amdm. I liken the Edgar/penn fight to a fight scene in the movie Sin City. The scene I'm thinking of is the final fight between Marv (Mickey Rourke's Character) and Kevin (Elijah Wood's character). Kevin's bouncing around, using his tremendous speed to inflict damage and get away before Marv can return. Marv is patiently waiting, knowing he can take whatever Kevin can dish out. He's waiting for his opportunity to get a hold of Kevin and when he does it's all over. This is how BJ wins against Edgar


Rubbish. BJ got a hold of Edgar on two occasions and simply couldn't tie him up. He tried, god damn it, but Edgar was too slippery. This is Penn we are talking about. Octopus boy. Nobody escapes from under him ever. Show some fecking respect for the LW champion. 

Your analogy sucks. The lack of respect for Edgar sucks. I simply dont understand what some fans want from MMA? Bloomin' ridiculous.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> He tried, god damn it, but Edgar was too slippery. This is Penn we are talking about. Octopus boy. Nobody escapes from under him ever. Show some fecking respect for the LW champion. :


This is Penn we're talking about. What was glaringly clear to everyone including Rogen and Goldy during the fight, was Penns lack of game plan and effective cornering. I believe there's been one or two threads started on that very subject. Penn was trying to out box him. He wasn't setting traps to lure him in like he should have been. 
Much respect to Franky for out-pointing Penn and winning the fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Frankie Edgar is a great fighter. I had doubts after the first fight and he settled them in the 2nd.

I am not a bj fanatic looking for excuses but, did anyone else think he looked ....off from the beginning? when he first entered the ring my wife said "he looks like he's been drugged." I started looking closer and what I first thought was calm confidence looked more calm acceptance...or drugs or something. He just looked like he knew he was going to lose before the fight started. Anyone else see that or am I just "hatin on frankie"?


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

he knew he couldnt beat Frankie. It was obvious from the look on his face when Frankie scrambled back to his feet after BJ got top control.

The look on his face when little Frankie picked him up like very few WWs ever have, nevermind a LW and slammed him down.

It wasnt drugs my friend. It was BJ not getting over mental hurdles which has always been his weakness.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Frankie Edgar is a great fighter. I had doubts after the first fight and he settled them in the 2nd.
> 
> I am not a bj fanatic looking for excuses but, did anyone else think he looked ....off from the beginning? when he first entered the ring my wife said "he looks like he's been drugged." I started looking closer and what I first thought was calm confidence looked more calm acceptance...or drugs or something. He just looked like he knew he was going to lose before the fight started. Anyone else see that or am I just "hatin on frankie"?


There was definitely something off. BJ looked just like he looked in the first fight and I think he knew coming in that he wouldn't be able to beat Frankie. I think he knew this because he knew the excuses that were made after the last fight were made up. He tried the same thing he was doing last time that didn't work for the first two rounds and he got outpointed even worse then last time. Then he realized he needed to change something, so he took Frankie down, but Frankie got up - just like that. That's when BJ broke in my opinion. He just settled for the loss.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

His simply trying to make a name for himself, since Frankie Edgar is a hot topic at the moment.

His just a B level fighter, he should try and put out guy's like Sherk and BJ penn.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, that is the way to put some legitimacy to his name is to beat two former champions, one of which isn't relavent anymore!:thumbsdown:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yojimbo said:


> I'm with you Amdm. I liken the Edgar/penn fight to a fight scene in the movie Sin City. The scene I'm thinking of is the final fight between Marv (Mickey Rourke's Character) and Kevin (Elijah Wood's character). Kevin's bouncing around, using his tremendous speed to inflict damage and get away before Marv can return. Marv is patiently waiting, knowing he can take whatever Kevin can dish out. He's waiting for his opportunity to get a hold of Kevin and when he does it's all over. This is how BJ wins against Edgar


That's an interesting analogy. Think towards the latter rounds both were too slippery. Edgar is also quick and explosive. It's too bad as I was rooting for Penn. The issue lies with his camp. 



Soojooko said:


> Rubbish. BJ got a hold of Edgar on two occasions and simply couldn't tie him up. He tried, god damn it, but Edgar was too slippery. This is Penn we are talking about. Octopus boy. Nobody escapes from under him ever. Show some fecking respect for the LW champion.
> 
> Your analogy sucks. The lack of respect for Edgar sucks. I simply dont understand what some fans want from MMA? Bloomin' ridiculous.:thumbsdown:


I don't think it's that bad of an analogy, but probably more suited for say Brock vs Edgar...lolz. 

I always knew Edgar was a good fighter especially when he beat Tyson Griffin. Great combos, head and foot movement (lateral, side to side), feints, strikes, takedowns. But people want to see dominant champions who finish. The only fighter who hasn't finished is GSP however he usually thoroughly beats them pretty badly; Fitch, Alves, Serra, etc. Still wish he would submit or TKO em. That's where the frustration is probably. When you're the champ people have certain expectations.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> The only fighter who hasn't finished is GSP however he usually thoroughly beats them pretty badly; Fitch, Alves, *Serra*, etc. Still wish he would submit or TKO em. That's where the frustration is probably. When you're the champ people have certain expectations.


Ummm? He kinda did finish Serra. And BJ 1 fight later.

Hardy, Alves and Fitch aren't exactly easy guys to finish either.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah cause they don't normally finish other people most of the time!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Ummm? He kinda did finish Serra. And BJ 1 fight later.
> 
> Hardy, Alves and Fitch aren't exactly easy guys to finish either.


Serra and BJ are/where bloated LWs.



oldfan said:


> Frankie Edgar is a great fighter. I had doubts after the first fight and he settled them in the 2nd.
> 
> I am not a bj fanatic looking for excuses but, did anyone else think he looked ....off from the beginning? when he first entered the ring my wife said "he looks like he's been drugged." I started looking closer and what I first thought was calm confidence looked more calm acceptance...or drugs or something. He just looked like he knew he was going to lose before the fight started. Anyone else see that or am I just "hatin on frankie"?


Just hating, Bj was trying to pull the calm and collected look. like in the weigh in he just stood there with his hands by his side while smiling at frankie.

frank mir starting doing it after brock mauled him as well. and the funny thing about mir doing it, was that at the UFC 100 press conference he said."i never am calm and relaxed in a fight because thats when i have seen most people get hurt" he then goes on to do exactly that against carwin and get KTFO.......:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Serra especially, why isn't he going back down to lightweight anyways?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Serra especially, why isn't he going back down to lightweight anyways?


He likes the freedom of eating at WW.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Matt Serra's a 200 pounder. That's why.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Serra has a successful gym now. he doesnt need MMA. he fights because he likes to fight and he eats because he likes to eat 

i like the guy.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder what kind've goals he has for the rest of his life!:thumb02:


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

I really like Cole Miller. I haveave alot more respect for him now. Everytime I see him fight, it's a damn fight and it's nice to see him call out Frankie on being a point fighter... it's not like he has the capacity to finish anybody anyway, he has to Point fight


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

Thought I would bump this so all you idiots calling out Cole Miller and saying how Pearson was going to dominate him can look back and see how horribly wrong you were.

WAR MILLER!!!


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

dust_inc said:


> the guy opens a few cans and now wants to bash the champ. he is only doing this for attention. great they give him a step up and he is getting KO'd.


He is not just bashing Frankie but every Lay n Prayer and Dance and Prance for points artist.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

dust_inc said:


> i like the way frankie fights. i find his tact very entertaining. i do wish he could finish better but that is the way you beat a guy like penn. penn was lost and confused the entire fight. cole should learn some reserve then maybe he'll be a in the top 30.


I agree finishing BJ is no easy task and Frankie shouldnt be expected to finish him. But Frankie has gone to decision to most of his fights in the UFC 6 of the last 7 i think or something like that.

To each his own though. I personally dont find striking for points exciting and like guys who go in to finish. Cole Miller doesnt have a ton of power but he was able to drop Pearson by going in with big time strikes.


----------



## NissanZaxima (Aug 8, 2010)

dust_inc said:


> he can be top 20-30 at best. he is exciting but not an A level fighter. he beat a brit tonight. brits cant grapple. unless you hathaway.


he didnt beat him with grappling though lol... sure he submitted him but that was after he made Pearson who is known for boxing see tweety birds after a few hard strikes to the chin.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

you two guys need to stop calling each other names or we're gonna have some time-outs.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I love Cole Miller(I bet on him), but he isn't a top ten LW yet and he's likely needs another win to be a top twenty LW.

The top 15 is pretty well set up with
Penn Maynard Edgar Florian Aoki Melendez Henderson Alvarez Thomson Dunham Calvancante Curran Gomi Sotiropoulos Lauzon
taking up spots 

That leaves Etim, Diaz, Guida, Sanchez, McKee, Stout, Olivera, Cerrone, Varner etc etc etc fighting for five spots I don't know if Cole is a lock for one of those five spots.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

dust_inc said:


> ^^ seriously we are just debating here and if you have nothing to contribute GTFO





kool-aid man said:


> yea seriously, just who do you think you are? Mind your business and STFU.


We have rules about what kind of behavior is acceptable in a debate and calling people names isn't ok. Another one of the big rules is when a mod asks you to cut something out, you do it. You don't talk smack at them. We are not paid employees, we do this on a volunteer basis and we're not really interested in dealing with that kind of crap. 

Enjoy your vacation, kids.


----------

